# Transparent-verlauf erstellen in Illustrator.



## goatwarrior (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


Ich arbeite seit neuestem mit Adobe Illustrator CS3.

Ich habe einen Globus erstellet und wollte den halt über ein Schriftzug setzen aber wie bekomme ich die Stellen transparent wo die Schrift liegt?

Kann man da einen Verlauf erstellen oder radieren wie in Photoshop?
Sorry für die doofe Frage aber ich bin in sachen Illu ein Neuling. 

Schöne grüße.

Mr.S


----------



## janoc (31. Oktober 2007)

Verlauf zu (oder von) transparent ist mir im Illustrator nicht bekannt (weiß aber nicht ob die CS3 vielleicht sowas bietet ...)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum der Globus dort transparent sein soll, wo er über der Schrift liegt – leg doch die Schrift über den Globus ... ?


----------



## goatwarrior (31. Oktober 2007)

Leider hat der globus die selbe farbe wie die schrift, deshalb wollte ich den globus zu transparentz verlaufen lassenoder halt einfach ins weise das müsste auch gehen aber wie mach ich das?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
kannste vielleicht mal ein Screendhot oder so posten. Ich versteh nicht so ganz was du möchtest.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (31. Oktober 2007)

Gewünschte Farbe aus den Farbfeldern an die gewünschte Stelle vom Verlauf im Verlaufsfenster (F9) ziehen.

Wenn du zwei Objekte hast, die sich irgendwie überschneiden/überlagern sollen, solltest du die eher nicht in der gleichen Farbe anlegen, sonst fließen die immer optisch ein wenig ineinander.
Du könntest die Schrift mit einer ausreichend starken Kontur versehen. Besser aber du änderst die Farbe von Schrift oder Globus (sofern nicht durch CD-Vorgaben verbindlich ... )

...
oder du benutzt die Such-Funktion und lernst dazu wie man das doch lösen kann:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1205405


----------

